# Unwed couple, one muslim, living together?



## spetsnaz (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, I know this has been covered before but my case is a little different. I'm an Indian citizen relocating to Dubai soon. I want to get my girlfriend over and she needs to look for a job while she is there on her tourist visa. Can she stay with me during her visit to Dubai? I might be living with a (male) friend in dubai and both of us have residence permits. I know it's illegal for a couple but what if there are more people living in the same house? Also, my girlfriend is a Kazakh citizen and she is Muslim. WIll that be an issue by any chance? 

Also, she is a senior specialist in the banking and finance industry and she needs to look for a job. Is it easy to get a job in this industry for a fairly experienced person? I'm getting her over because everyone here wants a personal interview or else they wont entertain her.


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

Even if more people live together it's still illegal if you mix sexes. A friend of mine was evicted from her apartment she lived with 3 girls and 1 married couple...


----------



## nkcomp (Aug 20, 2011)

spetsnaz said:


> Hello everyone, I know this has been covered before but my case is a little different. I'm an Indian citizen relocating to Dubai soon. I want to get my girlfriend over and she needs to look for a job while she is there on her tourist visa. Can she stay with me during her visit to Dubai? I might be living with a (male) friend in dubai and both of us have residence permits. I know it's illegal for a couple but what if there are more people living in the same house? Also, my girlfriend is a Kazakh citizen and she is Muslim. WIll that be an issue by any chance?
> 
> Also, she is a senior specialist in the banking and finance industry and she needs to look for a job. Is it easy to get a job in this industry for a fairly experienced person? I'm getting her over because everyone here wants a personal interview or else they wont entertain her.


Staying together without marriage is illegal in Uae and sometimes punishable under law if caught. Religion doesnt matter. But again, A thief is a thief only when caught.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As others have stated, it is illegal to live with a person of the opposite sex if you are unrelated. A lot of people do so and as long as you do not go around advertising that you are not married or causing problems to your neighbour that would give them cause to call the police, then you should be fine. Best that she wears a ring and you both act like you are married and if anyone ask, you confirm that you are married.

That said, if you were to get caught, the fact that she is a Muslim, will mean that the law will come down a lot heavier on her (and probably you as well) because of her religious belief. It is quite likely that Shariah law will apply to her for any sort of legal proceedings.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This may sound a little racist but knowing how easily people get profiled here, you being Indian and your girlfriend being from Kazakhstan, will definitely raise eyebrows and questions will be asked about your marital status.

Who will be renting the apartment? If it is your male friend's apartment, then you are putting him at risk to by bringing your girlfriend to live with you. If the police catch you, all three of you will be *definitely* thrown in jail with no time for explanations by you nor your friend who will claim that he has nothing to do with it. Why would you want to do that?

If your girlfriend is a senior professional in the banking industry and if you have a decent job too then I would advise you not to take the unnecessary risk. She can very easily rent a studio apartment for the time that she's in Dubai.

To Nkcomp: Your advice seems a little immature. Cohabiting out of wedlock is "definitely" punishable under law, not just "sometimes". I have seen 2 people in 2 separate incidents when they had to serve jail time because they were living with their partners out of wedlock and managed to piss someone off who ended up complaining to the police. So a thief is still a thief even if he isn't caught.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Correct.

The police don't do door to door checks of flats and villas, hunting for people who may be cohabitating outside of marriage. They certainly don't keep tabs on all the unmarried guests staying in the hotels...

BUT - if anything happens and the police are alerted to that you are sharing an apartment with someone of the opposite gender and that you are not married, you will be arrested. The discovery could be as simple as a cleaning agency maid with a grudge on her shoulders to a burglary next door and the police arriving at your flat by mistake. And no, the police aren't stupid. Claiming that she's "just visiting" won't cut the mustard. 

A lot of people do take the risk and manage to get by fine, but it's a very real and dangerous risk and you can't cry innocence of the law if you're one of the unlucky few. Months in jail followed by a trial then deportation. It happens enough times that it should give you concern. 




pamela0810 said:


> To Nkcomp: Your advice seems a little immature. Cohabiting out of wedlock is "definitely" punishable under law, not just "sometimes". I have seen 2 people in 2 separate incidents when they had to serve jail time because they were living with their partners out of wedlock and managed to piss someone off who ended up complaining to the police. So a thief is still a thief even if he isn't caught.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Who will be renting the apartment? If it is your male friend's apartment, then you are putting him at risk to by bringing your girlfriend to live with you. If the police catch you, all three of you will be *definitely* thrown in jail with no time for explanations by you nor your friend who will claim that he has nothing to do with it. Why would you want to do that?


You make a very valid point. It's quite easy for two people to make the decision that they are going to take the risk and hope that they do not get caught but as you have rightly said, it is unfair to involve another innocent party in it, particularly when getting caught would effectively affect their lives just as bad and they potentially end up in jail for doing nothing more than 'minding their own business' and 'being a good friend/ hospitable'.

To be honest, I would not allow an unmarried couple to live under my roof - I can just imagine the fallout if the police were to knock on the door!


----------



## nkcomp (Aug 20, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> This may sound a little racist but knowing how easily people get profiled here, you being Indian and your girlfriend being from Kazakhstan, will definitely raise eyebrows and questions will be asked about your marital status.
> 
> Who will be renting the apartment? If it is your male friend's apartment, then you are putting him at risk to by bringing your girlfriend to live with you. If the police catch you, all three of you will be definitely thrown in jail with no time for explanations by you nor your friend who will claim that he has nothing to do with it. Why would you want to do that?
> 
> ...


Well pamela0810, Dint know that saying something in 3 paragraghs is "mature" than saying the same in short.. Hahhaha.. Lolzz... 
anyways by "Sometimes", i meant, i have come across ppl who have not undergone severe punishment and have been let off with only a hefty fine. So things are case dependent. But at the same time i would not advise anyone to take such risk.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

3 paragraphs that covered 3 very different points but you are one of the lazy ones who doesn't even make the effort of typing proper words, so I guess I can see why you have a tough time getting it. You firstimplied that's its ok for the OP to go ahead with his plan by using the thief analogy and now you're backtracking and saying you don't advise anyone. Make up your mind and for your convenience, I put this all in one paragraph!


----------



## nkcomp (Aug 20, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> 3 paragraphs that covered 3 very different points but you are one of the lazy ones who doesn't even make the effort of typing proper words, so I guess I can see why you have a tough time getting it. You firstimplied that's its ok for the OP to go ahead with his plan by using the thief analogy and now you're backtracking and saying you don't advise anyone. Make up your mind and for your convenience, I put this all in one paragraph!


Ufff... Common sense is the most uncommon thing in common ppl like u. Well i will not get into a word fight with u now as this a forum for discussion and to put different views of ppl. The concerned person can take the final call whatever he/she thinks fine. Moreover, i dont have the luxury of something called TIME in life and have better things to do than point fingers at others.

P.S. : Whatever ur reply/abuses maybe, i wont be on this thread again so dont expect a reply. Peace. 
Cheerzz.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Please stick to the topic and let's not turn this thread into a slanging match.


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

If people took a little time off and learnt about basic laws and customs then they would not come on here and start a ping pong game that goes off topic. Then again it is interesting read.

Basically, law breakers are found on all corners of the world. If you happend to be one and are caught then you will be dished your medicine. That is a fact.

Cohabitting by unrelated partners of opposite sex is illegal in UAE and elsewhere in ME. So, the answer is don't do it.


----------

